# Too Small



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been reading mixed thoughts on the minimum size of a bowl for bettas. I purchased my first one yesterday and now I'm worried that Dexter's home is too small. I think it's a little over a gallon. Should I get something bigger?


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

You should probably get something a bit bigger. Anything 2.5 gallons and up should be okay. If you are running low on money, you could always buy a big plastic storage container from Target, Walmart, etc... Kriter Keepers are good too, as long as you get a big one. He will need a heater if you don't already have one. His water should be around 80 degrees (I have heard 76-82)

BTW your kitchen (I am guessing that is what it is due to the fridge and microwave) is the same layout as my aunts. She would name her fish Dexter too cause of the show she watches XD


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I think thats the 1.5g betta cube. 2.5g+ is reccomended and best for bettas health, but if you get a heater and keep up wwith water changes 1.5g can be ok temporarily. Just a word of advice-cover the top of the tank up.. bettas will jump out!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That will be fine for now.. but you need to do water changes every day.. out of those at least 2 a week should be 100%. I recommend doing a 100% change everyother day with a 50% change on the off day.

I agree with VC you need to find a way to cover the top.. while still letting air in.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

You can use a sheet of paper as a cover. I would only use paper as a temporary cover because it can look a little weird. I usually cut small holes in the paper just to allow a decent amount of air in. I did this for the vase I have my little girl in (temporary until the tank is ready) and it works fine.


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I'm going back to Petco to get a 2.5 gallon or 5 gallon tank. They are all 20% off!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

20%off! Good deal!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that's a great deal! Good luck and take pictures when you have everything set up.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

can't wait to see it!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great! I think you will find a larger tank a _lot_ more user-friendly. However that tank (it's 1.25g) would make an awesome little project in the future... you could keep about 5 cherry shrimp in there along with some plants & a fluorescent desk lamp for lighting.


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*MiniBow*

I'm at Petsmart now. How about the Aqueon 2.5 Mini Bow? Is that filtration system going to be too much? Gonna hang around for some answers.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sound GREAT!! Your buddy will be very happy in that! Don't forget a heater!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Most of my tanks are 2.5G Mini Bows and I love them! I don't use the filters though, so I don't know how they are.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

2.5 minibows are great.. the filtration is ok but the lighting is incandescent which is a problem... it creates a lot of heat so you'll want to switch it out for a fluorescent bulb.


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*New home*

I decided to go with the MarineLand Eclipse 3 and bought a mini heater. Now once I get it all set up, what is the best way to move Dexter from the smaller bowl to the tank?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just make sure the temperature and pH are the same before you introduce him.


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone. He's not going to believe his luck! I'm sure I'll be back on here asking more questions.


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dexter's New Home*

I think he likes this much better than the Betta Cube.


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*Take two*

Here's the picture...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great.. I will suggest however that you take the bamboo out. Bamboo is ok in tanks as long as the leaves are sticking out.. if the leaves are under water they will rot which will cause you a bunch of problems.

I would also try adding a cave.. bettas really like having a lot of places to hide whether is a bunch of plants or a little cave.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Looks great.. I will suggest however that you take the bamboo out. Bamboo is ok in tanks as long as the leaves are sticking out.. if the leaves are under water they will rot which will cause you a bunch of problems.
> 
> I would also try adding a cave.. bettas really like having a lot of places to hide whether is a bunch of plants or a little cave.


Really? I have never had an issue with bamboo!


BTW- adorable tank!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just don't sumberge the leaves and it will be fine. It's not a truly aquatic plant so It will manage for a couple of months of total submersion before it begins to rot.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I have had one in my 10g for about a year and a half and it works great! Its alwas been perky and never gets brown..... ????


----------



## Dresden (May 19, 2009)

Looks very nice, Dexter looks like he is tanning. 

BTW what heater did you get?


----------



## kanadka (Jan 31, 2010)

*Heater*

Funny you asked, I was just coming on here to get some advice. We bought the Hydor Mini Heater for 2-5 gallon tanks, but notice the temperature fluxuates about 5 degrees, anywhere from 75 - 80 throughout the day. I guess depending on the temp in the house or if the light is on too or whatever. Is this going to be an issue? If so, any suggestions for another heater that I can actually set the temperature? One small enough for a 3 gallon tank?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go with a Marineland stealth visitherm 25 watt.


----------

